# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Софт энциклопедии проапгрейден

## Д.Срибный

Софт энциклопедии проапгрейден до версии 1.6.7 (старая версия была 1.5.*).

Если замечены какие-то баги, просьба сообщить в этой ветке.

----------

